# next stop - Tchaikovsky



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 6 B minor Pathétique Geog Solti BRSO*

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, Pathétique
Bayerische Rundfunks Orchestra conducted by Georg Solti
1.Adagio -- Allegro non troppo (B minor -- D major -- ambiguous key -- B major)
2.Allegro con grazia (D major -- B minor -- D major) 16:58
3.Presto: Allegro molto vivace (G major -- E major -- G major) 25:30
4.Finale: Adagio lamentoso -- Andante (B minor -- D major -- B minor) 34:10*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 5 E minor Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*

Fairly good sound, fine performance, and a nice historical document.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 4 F minor Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 (Full Length): KBS Symphony Orchestra & Mikhail Pletnev*

*Tchaikovsky Suite No.3 For Orchestra in G major.
차이코프스키 / 관현악을 위한 모음곡 제3번 G장조 Op.55
KBS Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Mikhail Pletnev (Михаил Плетнёв)
30th,Nov,2012. Korea Art Centre Concert Hall,Seoul Korea.
--------------------------------------------------------------
※Select The Movement at your pleasure
1.Elegy -[00:01]
2.Melancholic Waltz - [10:47]
3.Scherzo - [16:25]
4.Theme and Variation - [21:08]*

Very pleasent melodious music. Tchaikovsky at his best with nature flavoured sequenses, ans sweeping, often waltz influented themes. Very good.

youtube comment

*Today, the neglect of this wonderful music defies belief. Though had Tchaikovsky called it a symphony (which he almost did), it would surely be better known. In his lifetime it was one of his most popular pieces. After it's premiere in 1885, brother Modest proclaimed that no Russian symphonic work had been so enthusiastically received by both public and press. Right up until the 'Pathetique' it was Tchaikovsky's personal favourite too, even taking it on his American tour in 1891 ahead of a symphony. The Theme and Variations finale is one of this Great composer's finest movements/achievements.﻿*


----------

